
Samizdat – Platform for self-hosted, P2P, encrypted communication (2014) - ashitlerferad
http://samizdat.childrenofmay.org/
======
wruza
Vladimir Bukovsky summarized it as follows: "Samizdat: I write it myself, edit
it myself, censor it myself, publish it myself, distribute it myself, and
spend jail time for it myself."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samizdat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samizdat)

(note: above quote is related to historical term, not to subject link)

------
beobab
Sorry if I appear dense, but is this an operating system, or a program which
runs on linux, or something else entirely?

Also, presumably it needs to know where it originally came from. Can an
installation of Samizdat create an installation disk for another user?

I'm just a bit confused as to what it's for, despite having read the article.

------
zer0gravity
This sounds very promising but it hasn't been worked on since 2014.

Also there's no info about how you could install it.

I like the "Code is law" motto though. It realy is a law and it is a self
enforcing law.

------
chme
Interesting.

But how do they differentiate themselves from ipfs, maidsafe/SAFE Network,
tor, i2p, freenet, etc. ?

~~~
superkuh
Reminds me more of Retroshare than data-agnostic anonymity networks like you
named. Both Samizdat and Retroshare solve the public key encryption
distribution problems then provide p2p services with a single client.

------
macawfish
I'm especially interested in the "self-authenticated DNS". I think a lack of
accessible p2p name system is the biggest hangups for a P2P web. People are
overly dependent proprietary namespaces (Facebook, ICANN, Google, etc.) for
making connection.

For example, there are many applications I could see myself using locally, in
human presence, over LAN. e.g. music studio MIDI/control sharing, real-time
document collaboration and drawing, audio mixing, games...

Serving such applications might be as easy installing them on a local copy of
sandstorm.io, or even double clicking an app or installing a .deb package.

But the hard part is finding stable, humane ways to make connection between
the machines without relying on an external network.

It really perplexes me that after all these years, ordinary LAN file sharing
is still one of the most unreliable things to do with computers/phones.

~~~
greenyouse
Isn't this a problem that people solve using overlay networks[1]?

Most P2P systems use things like DHTs to relate IP addresses to the overlay
network's addressing protocol so encrypted routing can be done over the
internet.

It shouldn't be too hard to self host a service but the caveat is that you'd
have to access it through whatever P2P network you choose. As an example, it'd
be easy to host your own services through a Tor hidden site or I2P. I don't
know much about how sandstorm works but things like a git server should be
easy to host over P2P. The bandwidth over Tor and others can be really slow
but some P2P protocols have high bandwidth[2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overlay_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overlay_network)
[2]
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/phantom/](https://code.google.com/archive/p/phantom/)

------
eternalban
[edit: Ignore this. The "self replicating" bit probably addresses below.]

Doesn't appear to address the multiple devices issue. With this we're back to
conflating addressable device/NIC/application[1] with addressable individuals.

[1]: your email address

------
aminorex
Eventually a p2p agency platform will get the technology, the timing, and the
ux right, and it will be massive, a Facebook killer and more. Until then,
these things are like Balkan states.

------
nlightcho
So this is what Ethereum would look like without blockchain tech.

------
sschueller
Last edit in the wiki was: 10:56:16 03/20/14.

Let's implement [http://news.mit.edu/2016/stay-anonymous-
online-0711](http://news.mit.edu/2016/stay-anonymous-online-0711)
([http://people.csail.mit.edu/devadas/pubs/riffle.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/devadas/pubs/riffle.pdf))
instead.

